# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shprehje popullore që nuk gjenden nëpër libra (2)!

## Zana e malit

Rihapje e temes!... :buzeqeshje: 

** "Hekuri rihet sa eshte i nxehur"!* 

 -* Domethenia:* cdo pune duhet te kryhet ne kohen e vet, e mos me e lene per me tej!

  ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

** " Cdo vorbë (tenxhere) e din cfarë ka brenda në të"*

----------


## Zana e malit

** Eshte rrukullis vorba, e ka gjet kapakun!*

** Gur, gur, behet mur!*

 ZeM

----------


## PINK

> ** Eshte rrukullis vorba, e ka gjet kapakun!*
> 
> 
> 
>  ZeM



Une kete e di ndryshe 

Gjeti tenxherja Kapakun -- Me nje fjale kane gjet njeri tjetrin , tipin , huqet ..   :Lulja3:

----------


## jessi89

*C'ben o Vas,po qep thase*-kur ben te njejten gje gjithmone.

----------


## nausika

Vajti per lesh dhe u kthye i qethur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Larsus

> Vajti per lesh dhe u kthye i qethur


 shkoi te hiqte vetullat, e nxori syte..

 shkon si cjapi ke kasapi 

  ku ka rrjedhur do pikoje ..

----------


## perestae00

Mos i beso grekut edhe kur te bene dhurata.

----------


## nausika

U bene lesh e li

edhe qeros edhe fodull

(do ishte bukur sikur te theniet qe vazhdonin tematike te ngjajshme  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## nausika

> Mos i beso grekut edhe kur te bene dhurata.



du di derri c'eshte nderi

ku di greku c'eshte byreku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## perestae00

> du di derri c'eshte nderi
> 
> ku di greku c'eshte byreku


Keto fjale te urta ne lidhje me "fqiun" tone duhet t'ja thuash Albos. Ai ka mese nevoje ti degjoje dhe ti lexoje  :djall me brire:  .

----------


## nausika

pula e fqinit eshte me e mire se jotja

Greku te vret naten dhe te qan dites, 

Dinak si Odisea (po, ai i Trojes  :buzeqeshje: )


P.S. nuk i di pikepamjet politike e Kryetarit dhe as do komentoj per to, po me mire mos ta degjenerojme temen  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Zana e malit

PINK, i ke dhene nje sqarim te bukur fjales sime qe kam postuar me larte.. :shkelje syri: 

Nje fjale tjeter:

** Cka ke ne kojshi, prite te te vije ne shpi!*

*ZeM*

P.S. Sigutrisht qe fjalet e urta, mund te kene kuptimin e njejte por te thena dhe shprehura ne menyra te ndryshme, sipas trevave ku jetojme, sic dha nje shembull PINK...  :Lulja3:

----------


## MI CORAZON

" Komshiu i mirë, dera e xhehnetit " 
"Druri ka dalë prej xhehnetit " ( Kam paqartësira për këtë shporehje. A ka njeri ta shpjegojë?

Edhe e fundit (lol) "Duçja,  e ka bërë Italinë , xhehnet ore ...xhehnet "   :Lulja3:

----------


## MI CORAZON

" Mu ka bo ferrë( shkurre) " .   :pa dhembe:

----------


## PINK

Ose nje tjater :

"* Me j'bo si burre none*  "

----------


## nausika

te rime ne teme:

Ai eshte bere kol grua  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

"Kur e merr për prift, mos ja rruj mjekrën ".    :kryqezohen:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Ate mezi e pranuan ne fshat, ai kerkoi gocen e priftit :P

----------


## PINK

Cudia me e madhe 3 dite zgjat ( ne fshat )  :ngerdheshje:

----------

